# J.A. Konrath Mysteries & Thrillers, Many Really Cheap



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone--

I've posted a few times, and have been lurking a lot. I'm a traditionally published author, and have more than half a million books in print around the world.

For several years, I have believed that ebooks are the future. But it wasn't until Kindle came along that the publishing industry began to agree with me.

On my website, www.JAKonrath.com, I offer six free ebook pdfs, plus one for a 99 cent PayPal donation.

Several people have contacted me, on Kindle Boards and offsite, asking if I could make my free ebooks Kindle-ready.

I had no idea what that meant, so I asked a Kindle-savvy author, Boyd Morrison www.BoydMorrison.com, and he led me in the right direction. Incidentally, Boyd's books are Michael Crichton type techno-thrillers and are very good, and very inexpensive on Kindle.

My print publisher has already released my Jack Daniels series on Kindle. This series is a about a Chicago Homicide cop named Jacqueline Daniels, and she chases serial killers. It's funny, like Janet Evanovich and Carl Hiaasen, but also filled with scary scenes, like John Sandford, James Patterson, and Thomas Harris.

The series, in order, is:











I also have a horror novel on Kindle for only $1.99, written for another publisher. It's called AFRAID, and it's under my pen name, Jack Kilborn:



After listening to many requests and Boyd's suggestions, I decided to make some of my free ebooks Kindle-ready. So now, for very cheap (less than $1.59 each), I'm also offering these books on Kindle:

ORIGIN is a techno-thriller about a secret US government research facility, where they are studying an ancient and terrifying creature they have captured. What's so interesting and dangerous about it? They believe the creature could be Satan:



PLANTER'S PUNCH is a collection I wrote with fellow mystery author Tom Schreck www.TomSchreck.com. It contains some of my Jack Daniels short stories, and some of Tom's short stories featuring his lead character, social worker/semi-pro boxer Duffy Dombrowski, plus a cross-over short that we wrote together:



I also collected many of my previously published short stories (55 of them) into a gigantic compilation called 55 Proof. The stories range from horror, to comedy, to solve-it-yourself mystery, to thriller, to sci-fi. I've been published a lot of places, in a lot of genres, so this offers something for any type of reader:



I'll be putting more cheap ebooks on the Kindle in the upcoming weeks. While researching the Kindle and studying buying habits, I've noticed that cheaper books seem to sell in greater numbers (no duh.) So I'm going to keep the prices low, and also try to get something on Kindle for free.

Since I'm new to this, I ask for your patience and your help. If you find any formatting errors, typos, or glitches (Kindle is not easy to format for, and the converter they use is less than ideal) please shoot me a message or email, and I'll fix them and update the edition.

Thanks, Everyone!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

We (can I speak on behalf of others? ) appreciate your being so willing to get your books on Kindle format! I'd already bought and read all of the Jack Daniels books last fall -- great series, highly recommended! and can't wait for the next one -- and I loved Afraid when I read it. I also just bought Origin when I saw it in the Bargains thread before getting to this thread. I'll have to check out the other two -- esp. with some Jack Daniels short stories that I haven't yet seen!

Thanks again, and it's really nice to have you here on KB! 

PS -- I see that your short-story co-writer, Tom Schreck, doesn't have his books on Kindle yet. Bug him to get on with it!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this and keeping the prices on these so low!  I just read Afraid this week (in 1 day) and absolutely loved it.  I think it might have been one of the best horror books (if not THE best) I've ever read.  Seriously.  I Don't know how that's ever going to be topped and I'm "afraid" that every other book I read will be boring now!  lol  

I just snatched up Origin and 55 Proof and can't wait to get to them!  The prices are GREAT so THANK YOU!!!! 

PS Jack has signed firsts for sale on his website for all you book collectors out there!  I just ordered a signed 1st of Afraid.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack Kilborn said:


> I also collected many of my previously published short stories (55 of them) into a gigantic compilation called 55 Proof. The stories range from horror, to comedy, to solve-it-yourself mystery, to thriller, to sci-fi. I've been published a lot of places, in a lot of genres, so this offers something for any type of reader:


I sampled _55 Proof_, and the first story was very good, so I went ahead and bought it. Jack Daniels sounds like a fun character, so I'm looking forward to reading the series now, too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have bought the first one, but haven't read it yet. It is the type of book I like. In fact I'm on the last Stephanie Plum book series and when you mentioned that it had humor in it that made my decision. Thanks for joining and making your books available on the Kindle.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I read both "Origin" and "Afraid" this week and really enjoyed them.

Thanks for making them available. I think they're a terrific bargain!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe,
Just a note to let you know how much I am enjoying the Jack Daniel Series on audio.  Love the narration (Dick Hill and wife Susie Breck are marvelous) Love the characters and especially the humor.   The violence is a little more than I can handle, so I have to skip all that part.  If you could just tone it down a little for those of us who don't like to be scared out of our minds. Maybe write a series just for us. 

I remember a comment from Nancy Pearl(the writer/librarian) in Book Lust saying that she loved all the Lee Child/Jack Reacher books, but had to close her eyes while reading through the violent parts. That's how I feel about your books.


luvshihtzu 
and my books


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks! Just downloaded the Jack Daniel series....can't wait to get started!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for doing that Jack. I really enjoyed AFRAID (and yes, I did post a review on Amazon for you) and have Origin on my Kindle in line to be read. I also have Whiskey Sour in sample form, but it sounds like it's going to be a series I'll enjoy too. :::Sigh::: So little time, so many books! LOL

I also wanted to say how much I enjoy your sense of humor on this forum as well as your website.

EllenR


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks, grabbed several of these


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for making your books available at bargain prices.  

I'm really enjoying Origin.  It's always a pleasure to find a well written book with a plot line that is completely new to me.

I look forward to reading more of your work.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm almost finished with _Origin_, and WOW! It's an incredible, well-written work, and I'm shocked that it wasn't picked up by a publisher. It's seriously in a league with Stephen King, and I love King.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought *Afraid* last week after I had seen the paperback at Barnes & Noble..... For me, it was a very good read, extra *gory*. 



Spoiler



I appreciate that you offed a lot of the characters; what good is a horror novel if everybody is still alive at the end?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that you offed a lot of the characters; what good is a horror novel if everybody is still alive at the end?


Same with _Origin_, although I was surprised at one survivor. Usually someone who makes a mistake like that buys it in the end.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just purchased Shot of Tequila for 99 cents by Paypal from Joe's Internet site, so that I could help support his purchase of a new GPS named Sheila.    Lots of great books there and I like the idea of most of the Shot of Tequila purchase price going directly to the author.  Right now I am reading 55 Proof and enjoying all the short stories.  So much fun! 
luvshihtzu


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I just purchased Shot of Tequila for 99 cents by Paypal from Joe's Internet site, so that I could help support his purchase of a new GPS named Sheila.  Lots of great books there and I like the idea of most of the Shot of Tequila purchase price going directly to the author. Right now I am reading 55 Proof and enjoying all the short stories. So much fun!
> luvshihtzu


*LOL, I did the same thing a while back...felt a kinship since we have the same GPS but her name is Karen *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like this thread never got the official 'welcome'. . .so here it is! 

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

